# First mare due.... Missy



## HGFarm (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, my first foal watch this year only lasted two days! Sonoita Im Miss Leading, a true black mare, was bred to my black fewspot stallion.... and had a lovely colt with a star, big blanket and spots on March 17th.

Here he is!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh wow.. What a lush foal!!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

wow!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS LAURIE!!

Looks like wonderfully long legs, and that the spots are beautifully BOLD, and seem to be much more than a blanket -- what are you seeing ? Is he going to be a near leopard?

Simply stunning!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2014)

What a fabulous start to the foaling season Laurie - he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't stop looking at him!! Praying Missy has one similar


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful guy! Any dry pics yet?

Now I'm looking forward to Delite's foal!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow beautiful spots and he looks as if he has nice long legs!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see some dry pictures!!!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 29, 2014)

WoW!!! What a beauty and a huge congratulations. Spots and more spots.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 3, 2014)

Here he is this morning. He had a very rough start and it was pretty scary the first several days, but he is doing great now. Delite is due ANY time!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2014)

What a gorgeous little chap, thanks for the updated pics - sorry to hear that things were not straightforward for him at the start.

Good luck with Delite!


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

So sorry he had a rough start, but he looks wonderful! Gotta LOVE those SPOTS!!!

We'll be waiting to hear more about Delite!


----------

